# Something Simple



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Recovering from my marathon 2-month-long construction of CARMANIA, I am now doing something simple. Tiny 75-ton schooner LOCHRANZA CASTLE.
Bob


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

Charming Bob. What a difference from the larger models, but just as good.

Fred.

PS. That's also a beautifully crafted human hand you've made, tailor-made to hold the model!!!


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Another beauty from your hands Bob. Make a nice change for you after some of your bigger ships.
Very nice indeed.

Don


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
It is certainly far more relaxing than the big ones. I have now completed the mainmast. The foremast requires four jibs and two topsails to be set on it to complete. That will not take very long. Still some work to do on the display case and sea as well.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

It is nearly complete now. All that reamins is to set the upper topsail and rig both topsails. Still some work left to do on the display case and sea base though.
This one was great fun and not at all stressful.
Bob


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

Lovely, Bob!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
The ship itself is now complete, and putting finishing touches to display case, carrying case & sea.
Bob


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

very nice bob.(Applause)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The build was delayed by Christmas, but the sea was finally painted yesterday, so here is the LOCHRANZA CASTLE all complete.
Bob


----------

